# Tourism



## Beachgal (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, so hopefully you wont mind if I try and pick your collective brains 

We are considering moving to Cyprus and buying either a small hotel or bar. I have a few questions that I hope you will be able to help me with. Firstly, how has tourism in general been over the last few years? Secondly, are there any official websites that might show me recent levels of tourism? Thirdly, which are good areas to start our search for suitable property in?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Beachgal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so hopefully you wont mind if I try and pick your collective brains
> 
> ...


Hi,

Not wanting to put a damper on your plans, hotels and bars are going out of business every day here, prices are high and tourism in down. The main tourist areas have been hit hard by the financial situation. Points to be aware of particularly are, the language of the Republic is Greek Cypriot and you will need to be fluent in this hotel or bar business, also speaking Russian would be a bonus. You do not say how old you are or if you have children, as you would also have to factor in cost of education, and you will have to pay for healthcare until to start paying in to the Cypriot system.

There are a lot of threads of this and other Cypriot forums about moving over and advice on starting a business here. 

Whatever you decide good luck, do a lot of homework and make sure you have enough money to manage here for at least 6 months and to return to UK if necessary.

Kind regards


----------



## meteorstorm (Mar 3, 2013)

Tourism will remain the only growing sector of economy! I havent seen any successfull hotels for sale, whatever is on the market would require lots of investments from your side. Or start from scratch but then going through all paperwork, permits etc might be a nightmare.
The best if you come for a month and do your own research. 

google phrase "statistical service cyprus tourism" and click the link .gov.cy for useful data


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

meteorstorm said:


> Tourism will remain the only growing sector of economy! I havent seen any successfull hotels for sale, whatever is on the market would require lots of investments from your side. Or start from scratch but then going through all paperwork, permits etc might be a nightmare.
> The best if you come for a month and do your own research.
> 
> google phrase "statistical service cyprus tourism" and click the link .gov.cy for useful data


It's surprising how many hotels are actually on the market but not advertised as the owners don't want it to be common knowledge that they are for sale.
They are offered through specialist agents who keep the details confidential except to prospective buyers.
Even many of the large hotel chains want to sell one or more of their hotels to ease their financial burdens.


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

Veronica
Interesting comment everthing is for sale at the right price.

Running a business that depends on tourism is a big risk at the moment People are looking to take holidays at places that offer the best for what they can afford. All inclusive holidays are becoming popular again. Costs in cyprus are going up and the pound is going down.

How much is Cyprus tourism spending on advertising. Look at places like Malaysia who advertise worldwide their tourist figures are rising even the Phillippines has now started advertising as a dispute with China has reduced its main tourist source.

You need to have a business where you can make a profit every month of the year not just low season or high season.

Koreans are begining to travel but like to eat thier own food a bit like the british with fish and chips


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

davidogden said:


> Veronica
> Interesting comment everthing is for sale at the right price.
> 
> Running a business that depends on tourism is a big risk at the moment People are looking to take holidays at places that offer the best for what they can afford. All inclusive holidays are becoming popular again. Costs in cyprus are going up and the pound is going down.
> ...



This can also be a big chance for Cyprus. People also want not to many hours of flight time. Still Asia is far away for the Europeans. Flying to Cyprus is a short and cheap trip. Many come and live in hotels paying a package. But Cyprus has so much more to offer. Most of the time renting a holiday apartment is a cheaper alternative for a family then a charter hotel. But its complicated to rent and most tourists don't want the fuzz. Make this easier and this market will grow a lot.
Today's holiday accomodation rental sites are a catastrophy. Many sites with the same properties and half of them already rented out.

My view of the thing

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> This can also be a big chance for Cyprus. People also want not to many hours of flight time. Still Asia is far away for the Europeans. Flying to Cyprus is a short and cheap trip. Many come and live in hotels paying a package. But Cyprus has so much more to offer. Most of the time renting a holiday apartment is a cheaper alternative for a family then a charter hotel. But its complicated to rent and most tourists don't want the fuzz. Make this easier and this market will grow a lot.
> Today's holiday accomodation rental sites are a catastrophy. Many sites with the same properties and half of them already rented out.
> 
> My view of the thing
> ...


I agree with everything you say, Cyprus is still a very expensive place for most UK holiday makers with families and there is very little to offer except the sea and beach for those with older children, and what little there is is very pricey. The all inclusive holiday market has not done any favours to the cafe and restaurant trade but why is no one offering all inclusive guests special discount vouchers for local establishments? Unless somewhere has something special and a reasonable price unfortunately there are a lot more places, with excellent marketing offering better value for money at the moment.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The bigger players in the hotel industry are having record sales this year - the middle and smaller palyers are dying a death - tourism here is changing for many of the reasons that previous posters have mentioned - the most significant change being growth in the domestic market with many Cypriots opting to stay here for a series of weekend breaks rather than spending more on foreign travel and expansion on newer (up market) clients that tend to be more interested in agro-tourism, golf, heritage and special interest holiday activities rather than sun and beach holidays. The cruise market is also opening up with more ships coming into Larnaca. I'd guage that it is going to be extremely tough for smaller, independent operators to compete and probably (in the current economic climate) impossible to make a living in the hotel industry if it is modelled on the failing Agia Nappa/Paralimni sea, sand and sun model...


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

when my son stayes in cypruswith me for a few weeks manyyears ago we explored the island going offroad of track up nad down rivers and streams had a great time met few people nad when he returned to theUK his friends were amazed by his photos and coild not believe that cyprus had so much to offer.
I am returning in a couple of months with my new family and hope that many of the areasare still undiscovered


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

davidogden said:


> when my son stayes in cypruswith me for a few weeks manyyears ago we explored the island going offroad of track up nad down rivers and streams had a great time met few people nad when he returned to theUK his friends were amazed by his photos and coild not believe that cyprus had so much to offer.
> I am returning in a couple of months with my new family and hope that many of the areasare still undiscovered


There has been massive investment in new roads across the south and even in the relatively few years that I have been here, what were once dirt tracks to remote villages have been paved - but many places are still very much undiscovered by the mainstream tourism industry, and that's the way it should be - otherwise the tag 'undiscovered' Cyprus would no longer apply. I know of many sites where rare species of orchid, other flora and fauna thrive, ancient ruins, caves, clandestine Byzantine chapels, ruined Venetian estates and palaces, bronze age settlements and neolithic villages remain to be explored by the true tourists. There are still countless dirt tracks and footpaths leading off the villages that are completely undescribed by the tourist industry and also quite a few projects that have received european funding for the preservation of natural heritage that are actively protected so that they remain 'undiscovered'.


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

thats great to hear we also explored the border area coming accross many many Cypriot and Turkish army camps, minefields and UN soldiers


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The UN buffer zone remains as the conflict is still unresolved, but the Green Line can now be crossed at several points legally (for example in Ledra Street) by Pedestrians, or by car at other points opening up the occupied areas, much of which is like a time warp and packed full of the unexplored. This is still a very sore point for many and the tourism potential is not promoted at all. Despite this there have been many millions of crossings each way since the Green line was openend up in 2003. It is not advisable to 'explore' the Buffer Zone, indeed it is illegal under several jurisdictions to do so - not least because of the many thousands of mines and unexploded shells and other ordnance remnants that expose unwary travellers to danger (despite the demining campaign which ended in 2011 - there are still estimates to be at least 17,000 mines).


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Beachgal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so hopefully you wont mind if I try and pick your collective brains
> 
> ...


Come over for couple of visits (summer and winter) having taken in what members have posted.
Find out from members and ex-pats (watch out for some though) who the un corrupt lawyers and accountants are, the brown envelope culture is rife hence the downtown real live music bars being harassed due to backhanders from Hotel owners who try to keep guests in 24/7.
There was a really good live music scene in Paphos until the noise police were bribed to take action by confiscating equipment.


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Most of the Large Hotels are now all inclusive and are on the outskirts of towns, which in turn is killing tourism, Bars shops etc closing 

Good Luck


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

dave22 said:


> Most of the Large Hotels are now all inclusive and are on the outskirts of towns, which in turn is killing tourism, Bars shops etc closing
> 
> Good Luck


Town centres will start to look like Famagusta.


----------



## Beachgal (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks so much to all those that have replied to my original question. It sounds very much as though now isn't a good time to set up a hotel business in Cyprus, which is sad as I thought a small luxury boutique style hotel might work well there. Back to the drawing board I guess 

Linda


----------

